# Touch Screen tablet Nevir no responde



## juanyloli (Jul 12, 2015)

Hola , acabo de sustituir la pantalla tactil a una tablet nevir que estaba rota por una de iguales caracteristicas de una marca china  , en concreto la FM800701ZA compatible con la pantalla JQ8003FP que es la que lleva mi talblet nevir 
El problema es que no funciona  la pantalla no responde , todo lo demas si , no se si es  por la pantalla 
que no sea la suya o problema mio de no haber seguido todos los pasos cosa que dudo ya que he montado algunas 
teneis alguna experiencia al respecto?
gracias


----------



## Scooter (Jul 13, 2015)

Yo cambie un táctil y funcionó a la primera. No sabría decirte.


----------

